# Favorite Shotgun?



## JMessmer

What is your favorite Shotgun?


----------



## Couch Potato

Given a choice of any I'll take a Purdy over and under.


----------



## JMessmer

Crap I forgot the purdy o/u!!!


----------



## jdw68

Favorite would be Rem 870, and the mossy 500 is a close 2nd.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Love my Rem 870 for clay shooting... just started last year and love it. Looking to add a tactical shotgun in the future.


----------



## JMessmer

Do you like that front sight? It looks cool.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Love it... it's a TruGlo that I picked up for $20.

Makes sighting in on clays much quicker.


----------



## USVI

I had a Mossberg 500 Regal years ago, great shotgun.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon

I absolutely love my M-4 Super-90. Heck - you 'Mericans can't be wrong if your forces use it. However, I'm still old-school, and one of those who still can't get my head around relying on a semi, so I still keep my old Winnie 1300 Defender tactical handy and prepped.

Cannon


----------



## tazelmo

I guess I must be old school because I still stick with A model 12.


----------



## JMessmer

Surprised about 0 votes for the Ithaca! And I thought for sure the 870 would get more votes than the mossberg 500


----------



## Jonny_Cannon

I was kind of soured on Mossberg. I had a Persuader (sp?), and it jammed constantly. You'd think it would be hard for a pump to do such a thing, but it was bad enough I got rid of it. My Defender has had, in the time I've owned it (15+ years), well over 10,000 rounds through it, and no issues whatsoever (knock on wood). I'm sure Mossberg has come a long way since then, but I've never gone back.

Cannon


----------



## Huckleberry44

Well, my answer would depend on what I'd be using it for. My all-time favorite shotgun is not listed, although you did list its big brother.

I learned to shoot birds on an ancient Stevens Model 94B, my favorite bore is the .410. My dad bought the gun at around age eight, which would have been in 1939. Dad kept that gun and handed it on to me as my first learner. Still have it and treat it with as much care and respect as my much more valuable guns I own.

Anyway, I have a Winchester Model 12 .20Ga and a Browning Model 12 .28Ga (Browning produced the 12s and 42s after Winchester discontinued them). Love them both a great deal, but *my favorite is the Winchester Model 42 .410 pump*, which is essentially a scaled-down version of the Model 12. I'm fortunate to own two absolutely pristine examples, but I've finally retired them both (should've done that long ago).


----------



## Philco

I own four of the shotguns you have listed for us to choose from , but none of those are my favorite. My personal favorite for small game and birds is a double barrell 12ga. Fox BSE made by Savage Arms. It has a single, non selective trigger and is choked Mod. and Full and fires the barrells in that order. I started out hunting with a side by side I was able to borrow from my uncle as a kid. I guess that has a lot to do with my feelings about this particular shotgun. 

Now if you're asking about a shotgun for home defense, I'd go with one of the pump guns listed because of the additional firepower it would provide with the plug removed, and because of the reliability of a pump shotgun.


----------



## Ricky59

H K Fabarms Tactical 12 gauge..
Seems like it's a Benelli wanna be..


----------



## Popeye7751

Favorite is my Beretta 686 White Onyx. The ones I use the most (shooting flyers) are Weatherby SA-08's in 12 and 20 Ga.


----------



## bubbinator

Too many good choices! Hunted deer and birds with Rem 1100 since late 70s, Home defense with 8-shot 20" Mossberg since about same time, carried a Rem 870 as State LEO 18 yrs with extended magazine and side saddle(13 rds on board)-same agency "up-graded to Rem 11-87 14"(not recomended by FireArms staff or gunsmiths-lied to times untold by Rem sales reps about reliabilty) biggest piece of crap ever sold by Rem ever!!! Took power tools to clean the barrels, failed to shoot any ammo but high cost heavt recoil loads-no "LE Low Recoil loads" ever functioned as stated. My personal Rem 1100 O-ring is still intact since the late 70s. As an armorer trained by the State Gunsmith/Rem Rep, I had to replace over 200 O-rings in a year of use! 14" barrel was the problem-denied by the factory, you make your own choice. I now hunt with Mossbergs.


----------



## SaigaCayuga

Saiga 12 didn't make the cut?


----------



## DJ Niner

I own several from the list, and have shot or owned (in the past) many more. 

But if I had to choose just one, it would probably be the Mossberg 500. I just have too many miles in the field and rounds downrange with various versions of the ol' Mossy 500 to pick anything else. A bit lighter than the 870, which was a good news / bad news situation while hunting (easier to carry long distances, but smacked you harder when you shot it, especially with slugs or the old-school 2-ounce-lead goose loads). As a lefty long-gun shooter, I really liked the tang safety on the Mossberg guns, too.


----------



## JMessmer

Sorry I forgot the saiga 12, It must have slipped my mind.


----------



## schneep

Looks like one family all voted for the Moss 500.

I've had many on the list, and the Moss 500 was the only one that fell apart in my hands. POS


----------



## DJ Niner

schneep said:


> Looks like one family all voted for the Moss 500.
> 
> I've had many on the list, and the Moss 500 was the only one that fell apart in my hands. POS


Wow. New gun, or used?


----------



## JMessmer

Really?! I'd love to hear that story! I almost bought a mossberg 500 today, maybe I should be glad I didn't !


----------



## Frank45

[/URL][/IMG]I picked up this .410 Saiga last year and decided to spruce it up a little and give it to my wife for Christmas. I thought you guys might like to see it, I hope the image stays put. I painted it myself using DuroCoat paints. It took me a couple of weeks, but I thought it was worth the time. My favorite is my M1 Benelli.


----------



## faststang90

mine is my saiga 20 gauge.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

Self-defense by my bed: Mossberg 500 20 in. barrel "cheap black gun". Why: Tang safety.

All time favorite: The Win. Model 12 30 in. barrel 12 gauge I mail-ordered for $92 in 1958.
As a high school sophmore to replace my single-shot .410.
That gun made me a killer on jump-shooting ducks. And anything else edible that flew.

Eventually it went in partial trade on my first racing motorcycle.
The first, and the only gun I've ever sold. I've got all the rest ever since then.

The only thing I ever did anywhere near that stupid was staying married for 43 years. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kutz

M 590 a1


----------



## faststang90

i changed the wood off my 500 to all black.
this is my 500A stock



this is the 500A all blacked out,


----------



## Chris3425

Well I have a Browning Light 12 I inherited from my grandfather, a Wnchester Model 1200 inherited from my dad both great but my favorite is an early '60's Charles Daly Model 500 12ga. double my dad gave me.


----------



## pic

In the 70's I purchased a beretta golden snipe o/u for shooting clay targets. Remington 1100 for hunting. Gave up hunting after many close calls beyond my control,lol. I really enjoyed shooting at moving targets ( clays, etc.). 
When I went out shooting handguns, shotguns, rifles, I always did it for recreational purposes.


----------



## berettatoter

I'm a Mossberg guy. Although, I have been working on a work friend of mine, to buy one of his three Remington 870's off of him!:mrgreen:


----------



## 30Rock

My first shotgun is my favorite... Smith & Wesson Model 3000 with wood stock and fore end.


----------



## dick471

I have about 42 shotguns, but my favorite is my Remington Model 32 O/U Skeet. Next would be my Win Model 12 Trap.


----------



## pic

dick471 said:


> I have about 42 shotguns, but my favorite is my Remington Model 32 O/U Skeet. Next would be my Win Model 12 Trap.


Are you a clay shooter strictly ,,or do you bird n rabbit hunt? Just curious, had a beretta gold snipe o/u that treated me well


----------



## dick471

pic: no i used to hunt ducks & geese but gave up in 1992 when steel shot was required and just hit ducks to fly off and die somewhere. I always used Federal Premium copper coated lead. Pheasant hunted also. My dad and I collected shotguns and had every model & gauge remington made. When he died in 1975 I added to the collection and sold many of his shotguns. In lake county there are no trap or skeet clubs at all. Haven't shot skeet since ventura county in 1976.


----------



## pic

dick471 said:


> pic: no i used to hunt ducks & geese but gave up in 1992 when steel shot was required and just hit ducks to fly off and die somewhere. I always used Federal Premium copper coated lead. Pheasant hunted also. My dad and I collected shotguns and had every model & gauge remington made. When he died in 1975 I added to the collection and sold many of his shotguns. In lake county there are no trap or skeet clubs at all. Haven't shot skeet since ventura county in 1976.


Duck n geese was my favorite . The setup, and everything else involved.
I just don't understand ,or you left out the reasoning or reasons about the part of flying off to die somewhere. Were they nuisance geese?. I know of people shooting woodchucks, crows to rid of their nuisance. Maybe also today we have the wild pigs. Ferol pigs I think


----------



## dick471

No: The steel shot was so bad at the time it just wounded ducks to die elsewhere. I use to kill Canada Geese with my Ithaca 10ga Magnum at 80 yards using Federal Premium Copper coated BB's 3 1/2" shells and they died right away. Specks were my favorite to eat, snows were horrible to eat. Never hunted wild pigs in california, but lots of quail & dove. Too old now to hunt anything!


----------



## pic

dick471 said:


> No: The steel shot was so bad at the time it just wounded ducks to die elsewhere. I use to kill Canada Geese with my Ithaca 10ga Magnum at 80 yards using Federal Premium Copper coated BB's 3 1/2" shells and they died right away. Specks were my favorite to eat, snows were horrible to eat. Never hunted wild pigs in california, but lots of quail & dove. Too old now to hunt anything!


10 gauge magnum, nice little kick!


----------



## dick471

No kick, gas operated and just had a gentle push. Shells were $29.00 a box!


----------



## pic

dick471 said:


> No kick, gas operated and just had a gentle push. Shells were $29.00 a box!


Very nice, what was your favorite duck n geese setup?
Were you shooting in open fields, lakes, ponds?
Thanks


----------



## dick471

Open fields for geese, pond for ducks.


----------



## hammer1

My favorite, a toss up between a parker GH 10 gauge, and a fox sterlingworth 12. Off the list, I have 2 870s, a wingmaster, and a special purpose.


----------



## dick471

hammer: I also love my L.C.Smith's, 20ga & 12ga but nobody could go wrong with a wingmaster 870. I love a rem model 31, but the 870 is a more reliable pump.


----------



## lakeforktx

.410 Snake Charmer


----------



## RK3369

Even though my initial reaction was the Winchester, I have owned an Ithaca SKB 20 double for years and it's the absolutely best shooting gun I've ever owned. Can shoot skeet with it all day long and never miss a bird. great for bird hunting, etc. Just a real fun gun and nowadays, kinda valuable also.


----------



## FPG

*TK 2000 ML SG fun gun and deadly!*

Mine wasn't listed so here goes: Kinght TK 2000 ML SG.


----------



## BigCityChief

Browning BT 99 - awesome Trap gun.


----------



## TomcatPC

If I can't have a Holland & Holland Ltd., the I guess I'd take a Winchester Model-1897... 
Mark


----------



## TomcatPC

I'd like to have a Greener that is based on the Martini Action as well...
Mark


----------



## Craigh

RK3369 said:


> Even though my initial reaction was the Winchester, I have owned an Ithaca SKB 20 double for years and it's the absolutely best shooting gun I've ever owned. Can shoot skeet with it all day long and never miss a bird. great for bird hunting, etc. Just a real fun gun and nowadays, kinda valuable also.


I know this is an old thread, but my favorite shotgun of all time was also an SKB 20 side by side with 25 inch barrels, ivory mid bead and gold at the nose. The barrels were improved/modified and it just plain hit where you pointed it. Beautiful wood and engraved German silver receiver. After shooting it, my mid brother just had to have it so I sold it to him, thinking it was just a matter of ordering another. They were discontinued and selling for many times the new price. They started making them again, but none quite like that one. Mine had a pistol grip stock, but I also like the English straight stock as well. I might also consider it the most beautiful gun I've ever owned in my life.


----------



## Albatross

I am going to be the oddball here. My 590 has never let me down, BUT, I have 2 Molot Vepr 12's that are built like a tank. 1 is a 19" model 12-01 and will cycle any ammo, my 2nd is a registered SBS with a 13.5" barrel for personal defense, I haven't tried shooting light cheap ammo, just Hornaday critical defense 00 buck 1600 fps. She is a BEAST.


----------



## Albatross

My Vepr 12-01 13.5"


----------



## ifithitu

My favorite is my first Mossberg 500 Persuader 12 ga. pistol grips pump shotgun,I changed the grips for a ATI folding pistol grip stock.


----------



## danc1996

My beretta al390 golden mallard or by Benelli Nova

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RK3369

Craigh said:


> I know this is an old thread, but my favorite shotgun of all time was also an SKB 20 side by side with 25 inch barrels, ivory mid bead and gold at the nose. The barrels were improved/modified and it just plain hit where you pointed it. Beautiful wood and engraved German silver receiver. After shooting it, my mid brother just had to have it so I sold it to him, thinking it was just a matter of ordering another. They were discontinued and selling for many times the new price. They started making them again, but none quite like that one. Mine had a pistol grip stock, but I also like the English straight stock as well. I might also consider it the most beautiful gun I've ever owned in my life.


I currently own the English field model with the straight stock and the gold accents. Beautiful gun and you are right, it will hit whatever you point it at. I paid around $300 for it 20 years ago. Not sure what it's worth now but it doesn't matter because it's the only gun I own that I will never sell. Used to shoot clay doubles with it. Just a beautiful accurate shotgun.


----------



## KSDeputy

My favorite so far is an 18" barrel model 1100. That may change, however, when I can get a new model 870 tac 14.


----------



## bluewave

Remington 870. My Dad bought me a used one in about 1952 in a pawn shop. I think he paid $ 40 for it. I passed it on to my son a few years ago and it is still in great condition.


----------

